# Bacon



## fished (Jan 16, 2020)

This is the bacon I made using Bear's TQ method.  I'm going to try some this weekend.  I smoked in on my Weber Kettle because my MES40 isn't working.  I used cherry and oak pellets, with about 8 hours smoke maintaining the grill temperature about 100 degrees.
View attachment 428756

Getting ready to cure, the bacon was cut in half.
View attachment 428757

This is after the 13 day cure, I added pepper, onion and garlic powder, then let is sit in the fridge for two days.
View attachment 428758

This is after the smoking was complete.
View attachment 428759

Two more days in the fridge ready for slicing.
View attachment 428760

All sliced up, about 9 pounds of bacon.
View attachment 428761

All sealed up.  17 packs with 12 pieces each and two bags of ends for beans.

Thanks


----------



## fished (Jan 16, 2020)

I guess I have to learn how to attach pictures


----------



## fished (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## fished (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok, that worked.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty to me!! Gotta love homemade bacon


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks to be pretty darned good fished, nice piece of work! I like to slice the maple-honey bacon I make real thick, eight pieces make about a pound. If you cook bacon , thick sliced, on the top rack of a 400º oven it'll stay straight and not get all curled up. Like, RAY


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks to be pretty darned good fished, nice piece of work! I like to slice the maple-honey bacon I make real thick, eight pieces make about a pound. If you cook bacon , thick sliced, on the top rack of a 400º oven it'll stay straight and not get all curled up. Like, RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny you say this.  I just use my normal thickness.  I get 12 pieces to a lb.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2020)

Great lookin bacon.  Nice job


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Funny you say this.  I just use my normal thickness.  I get 12 pieces to a lb.



Then I would have to imagine that your normal thickness isn't quite as thick as my normal thickness. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice job.
Kudos for a low smoke in a Weber.  I learn every time I smoke in the kettle.  



 sawhorseray
  and 

 pc farmer

Its called slab bacon for a reason?  I loved it growing up, but didn't get it often.
Slice to preferred thickness including steaks?


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 17, 2020)

That bacon looks great! I'm attempting bacon for the first time this weekend, been curing for about 8 days now using Bear's method also. Tomorrow morning it goes into the MES, hoping it turns out as good as yours looks!


----------



## fished (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.  I'm going to get another one going this weekend.


----------

